# Moyen breeders in TX and surrounding states?



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

BKLD said:


> As some of y'all know, I'm on the list for a litter planned sometime next summer for a local breeder. She has a beautiful petite cafe au lait girl who she hopes to breed. If that doesn't work out though, I want to know my options.
> 
> First, I would like to get some information on Moyens/Kleins. From what I get, they're a size between Standards and Minis and are not recognized in the US by the AKC. However, the size range of a Moyen would really be the best fit for me. However, since they're not recognized, does that mean that a breeder who markets Moyens would be a subpar breeder? Are there any breeder recommendations for smaller Standards or large Minis that I should consider contacting? Thank you.


I don't claim myself to be an expert, but as a dog owner this is what I'd do:

While in the US there is no official recognition of a "moyen" poodle, standard poodles can range above 15 inches, as in accordance to the AKC breed standard. So the advertised moyen size is just be a smaller standard. Normally however, I've noticed standards tend to be above 20 inches. While it's not terrible to buy from a moyen poodle breeder, I would do your research very carefully. This is a term that could be easily used as a marketing gimic; or there could be breeders that actually do all the necessary health testing, showing, obedience to prove their dogs, that just happen to breed smaller sized standard poodles.



American Kennel Club - Poodle


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would suggest Karbit Poodles I believe in Nevada. She breeds health tested parents of minis, oversized minis & Kleins. She breeds temper as well & there were a couple of forum members that have Karbit Poodles. Agility IG is one & her great Agility dog. This is the breeder I would go too if wanting a working Moyen/Klein or OM. Some of her dogs are imports & in other countries there is that medium size. Look there 1st & possibly get suggestions from Karbit as to other breeders.

My Rescue is a considered a Small Standard at 22" & 37lbs I got him from Rescue. There is another his size at CPR right now although they list him as 18" in his video they say 22"


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

There are very few reputable breeders breeding moyen poodles in this country as they are not a recognized size here. I have heard good things about Karbit.

I would do your research carefully. There are a number of breeders out there breeding minis and standards together and calling them "moyen" or "Klein" but this is not a true klein/moyen! A mini-standard breeding can produce some very oddly proportioned dogs. 

I think it might be easier to find an oversized mini than a small standard. Many minis go over size since show breeders like minis that are right up to the top of the standard. 

Small standards do exisit, though and if you are patient you can find one.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay, thank you. I also want to know if there are reputable parti breeders nearby. I met one at Petco, and she was gorgeous. I absolutely fell in love. But, since they're not recognized by the AKC, can you find a reputable breeder of parti poodles?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Partis are absolutely recognized by the AKC, and I have the papers to prove it. :biggrin:

I think there is some confusion because they are not an acceptable color for the AKC show ring, though UKC does allow them to show in conformation.

Partis and other "different" poodle colors can compete in Obedience, Agility, and other AKC performance events, no problem. 

All this in mind, there are definitely good parti breeders, though you may have to look a little harder. I'll shoot you a pm with some suggestions!

--Q


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

Quossum already answered, but Parti's* are* definitely *recognized* by every registry including the AKC. They just can't show in conformation for the moment... this will hopefully change soon (since parti's are one of the original colors of the poodle, if not *the *original color). 

Parti's are constantly winning top honors in agility events, it's just a matter of time before they're winning in AKC conformation shows


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah, I see. I guess that I was a bit confused on the matter, since I knew they weren't desirable in the show ring. Thanks for putting me straight.


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

If you google "red klein poodle" the first breeder on the list has some impressive klein poodles. I would start my search there.


----------

